# Swarm video I made



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

*:thumbsup:NICE*

Did U get them:s


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

No They went to the top of a tree. My buddy went back with his pole bucket but they were gone.


----------



## Terry Small Jr (Aug 31, 2008)

That was awesome!!


----------



## erak (Jan 31, 2009)

Can I ask you who's version is that of Flight of the Bumblebee. I like that. Never heard it before.


----------



## kc in wv (Feb 1, 2006)

I found it as a midi file on the net. no credits were ith it. I hope to get my son to do a version for me with his guitar.


----------

